# Glass cracked on pellet stove



## windgate (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a Breckwell P2000i. I took it apart this year to paint some of the brass trim. I cleaned it thoroughly last week and put it back together. I also replaced both gaskets (door and window/glass).

We used it for the first time last night and all worked well. When we went to use it again today the center glass cracked when starting up .  AARRRRRRGGGGGGG

Not sure what could have caused it. It looks like a small amount of gasket sealant may have leaked down onto an area of the crack.

Have the following questions:

1)  Any idea what might have caused the crack?

2)  I did a quick search and it looks like the cheapest replacement glass for this model is $250. Are there any cheaper alternatives?

3)  I thought I followed the instructions when installing the gasket and glass, didn’t torque down too hard on the fasteners. Is there something different I should do with the re-install?

4)  If I put a CO2 sensor in the room with the stove and don’t leave it unattended can I run it temporarily (through the weekend)?


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 21, 2016)

There is supposed to be a vacuum in the stove burn chamber so no leaking out of burn products so that fear should be minimum. The possibility of the glass breaking some more, yes. The stove should shut down if the glass breaks and causes a vacuum loss.
Sorry to hear that your attempt to improve your stove backfired


----------



## Shane1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Personally I would try it. Just don't let pets or kids near it and the first time I'd stay in the room for quite a few hours to keep an eye on it. Growing up my father had a coal stove with a crack going right through the center of the door glass. I think he ran it like that for almost 5 years. I'm sure most people would say no ,but if your cautious and keep an eye on it making sure it doesn't get worse. What's the worst that could happen......... :/


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 21, 2016)

windgate said:


> 2)  I did a quick search and it looks like the cheapest replacement glass for this model is $250. Are there any cheaper alternatives?
> 
> ?



Most glass shops can cut you a piece of neoceram or pyroceram glass for it. Do not accept tempered glass. If not there are online sources that you send measurements.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 21, 2016)

Here is a reputable one.

https://www.onedayglass.com/products/woodstove-glass/


----------



## windgate (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I plan to call a local glass company/store when the open tomorrow.  I took several photos when dis-assembling and I'm fairly certain that I re-assembled the same way.  

Any ideas what may have caused this crack?


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 21, 2016)

My guess would be that it didn't have room to expand into when it got hot. It was clamped too tightly, or mispositioned, or something like that. Perhaps a bit of dirt was caught at the edge which created a stress point. Maybe it had a chip on one edge. Lots of guesses...


----------



## DneprDave (Jan 21, 2016)

A screw or any metal touching the glass could cause it. Steel and glass have different coefficients of thermal expansion. As the door heats up, the steel will move twice as far as the glass and could have pushed into the glass and caused the crack.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 21, 2016)

I had found an online store that custom cut neoceram glass. I had built a fire that was way too hot in the fireplace once and shatter both 13x13 panes. That was a trip. The glass wasnt cheap but it was a lot cheaper than 250. I think the 13x13 cost me about 100 ish.


----------



## lightyear (Jan 22, 2016)

Maybe put some clear high temp sealant kn tne crack just to be safe, then use it through the weekend.  OTE="windgate, post: 2044960, member: 31902"]I have a Breckwell P2000i. I took it apart this year to paint some of the brass trim. I cleaned it thoroughly last week and put it back together. I also replaced both gaskets (door and window/glass).

We used it for the first time last night and all worked well. When we went to use it again today the center glass cracked when starting up .  AARRRRRRGGGGGGG

Not sure what could have caused it. It looks like a small amount of gasket sealant may have leaked down onto an area of the crack.

Have the following questions:

1)  Any idea what might have caused the crack?

2)  I did a quick search and it looks like the cheapest replacement glass for this model is $250. Are there any cheaper alternatives?

3)  I thought I followed the instructions when installing the gasket and glass, didn’t torque down too hard on the fasteners. Is there something different I should do with the re-install?

4)  If I put a CO2 sensor in the room with the stove and don’t leave it unattended can I run it temporarily (through the weekend)?[/QUOTE]
May


----------



## relxn88 (Jan 22, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> Here is a reputable one.
> 
> https://www.onedayglass.com/products/woodstove-glass/



This is an interesting site, and one of the Woodstove glass install tips is :
"Do not use high temperature sealant when installing replacement ceramic glass. The sealant will not allow for the ceramic glass to move as the door expands or contracts during a fire". This can cause the glass to break as the door deflects.
 I know absolutely nothing about replacing the glass, or if a woodstove glass is installed differently than a  pellet stove glass, but maybe the glass broke because of the sealant WINDGATE used?


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 22, 2016)

Makes sense. Can't remember when I ever used adhesive on the glass. The gasket to the frame yes.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah. Ya buy the glass gasket that has just enough adhesive backing it to hold the glass while you put on the retainers.


----------



## 3650 (Jan 22, 2016)

I found a piece of pellet stove glass that fit my dimensions for $40 on eBay. Try doing a search. I used my stove with crack for a few days until it arrived. I wonder if you could put rtv on it for a temporary fix. Might stink for a while.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 23, 2016)

if you have to run the stove until the new glass comes, just find a piece of scrap metal and cut it to size. if its too thin put a few washers in between the metal sheet and retainers so its up against the gasket. dont need to see the fire to run the stove.


----------



## Mark_ms (Jan 23, 2016)

Bioburner said:


> Makes sense. Can't remember when I ever used adhesive on the glass. The gasket to the frame yes.





BrotherBart said:


> Yeah. Ya buy the glass gasket that has just enough adhesive backing it to hold the glass while you put on the retainers.


Thats the way to do it.
You may want to call local stove shops for a price.
I had my glass crack a few years back and I just brought the whole door in. they replaced all the gaskets too cost me about $75.00 . but i have 3 panels.


----------



## windgate (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for all of the feedback, ended up not using the pellet stove with broken glass, just seemed too risky.

I ordered a piece of replacement glass from onedayglass.com (thanks for the link BrotherBart). $80 is much better than $250. Should arrive in the next day or so.

For the re-install: I thought I installed exactly as the previous gaskets, glass, clamps, etc. were situated, but after this I am starting to second guess myself. The new gasket for the glass had an adhesive backing to hold it in place. I wrote to Breckwell asking if there is a “shop manual” for this procedure.……  no response.  The operations manual states to have this glass re-install done by “an authorized Breckwell service provider”. Not sure that is an option in my area.

Any advice on re-install of the glass? I plan to just barley cinch down on the metal glass clamps, just enough to hold the glass against the gasket.


----------



## NHcpa (Jan 26, 2016)

For the first time, replaced both glass panels on Jotul - got bold and decided to replace gaskets that were worn. Ordered online for the first, saved 25% on the next going local.  Anyway, took some patience, but installed with regular gasket (no tape).  After tightening tension screws (just like lug nuts on a car wheel), I noticed certain soot marks where air was getting in.  I then ever so slightly tightened a bit more and everything now looks good.  It was a one beer job at most.  If I could have taken the doors off with ease, it would have been much easier!


----------



## windgate (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, I replaced the glass last week and have run about 50lbs of pellets through without any problems. Looks like onedayglass.com was the way to go!  Thanks for all of the feedback


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Feb 3, 2016)

My bet is that when the glass was re-positioned with the new gasket that the stress points were likely in a slightly different spot and when it go hot KACHINK.

This is not real common, but does happen.

Glad you are back up and running.


----------



## Metal (Feb 3, 2016)

One other thing to watch out for on your insert is the two pins in the door hinges.  Mine worked themselves out over time and my whole door fell off and broke the small glass on the left.  I went to HD and bought two bolts/nuts the right size to make sure it didn't happen again.  I asked Al Breck about it and he said mine was the only one he had heard of this happening to so maybe it was just a fluke?


----------

